

Ask HN: Did you get into YC even though you had already raised a round? - mrchess

I'm debating whether to try and raise a 250k seed round, but I'd also like to apply to the YC Winter Batch, but winter batch doesn't start till January, 4 months away, and a lot can happen in 4 months.<p>I write to just ask those who have interviewed with YC and were accepted or rejected based on having raised money already.<p>How was the experience for you? How much did you raise prior to getting accepted/rejected from YC? Do you think the fact you raised made a difference in your success? Is it generally interviewing with YC having already raised money?<p>Thanks for any advice in this area.
======
jjm
Use YC not as a source of funding. Use it as a piece of education and
networking in your start-up puzzle.

Edit: Funding by itself is no measure of success or validation. It might be
part of the puzzle, along with the knowledge learned, and people met along the
way (investors, customers, employees).

